# Uefa Europa league 22 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## HowToBet (Aug 22, 2013)

Molde v Rubin Kazan predictions and betting tips

Molde are the title holders of the Norwegian Tippeliga. However, this season is well under way with 20 of 30 matches played, and they have had a poor season and are currently placed 10th. Last six league matches ended in three wins, two draws, and one loss. As title holders they qualified for the Champions League qualification, and they have therefore played two rounds of CL before ending up in the Europa League play-off. In the first round they beat Sligo Rovers (Ireland) 3-0 on aggregate, and in the second round they tied 1-1 against Legia Warsawa on aggregate, but lost due to away goal rule.

Rubin Kazan finished last season’s Russian Premier League in sixth place, and that was enough to get into the Europa League due to the cup final being between first place CSKA Moscow and third place Anzhi. This season Rubin are expected to fight in the top of the league. Most likely the top three positions will prove to be very tough, but fourth place is very likely to be within reach. They have not started the season that great though, the first five matches ended with four ties and one win. In Europa League they have played two qualifying rounds so far, beating Jagodina from Serbia 4-2 on aggregate, and then Randers from Denmark 4-1.

Molde v Rubin Kazan predictions

Molde reached the Europa League group stages last season, and then went on to play Champions League qualifying where they lost in the third qualifying round to Basel.

Rubin Kazan performed really well in last year’s Europa League, in the group stage they got ten points in four matches and came second place with same amount of points as first place Inter. Then they went on and beat Atletico Madrid and Levante, before losing the quarter-final to Chelsea on aggregate 4-5.

Molde v Rubin Kazan betting tips

Molde are in for a very tough match here, as there can be no doubt that Rubin Kazan are the favourites. But Molde are in better form than the league table position would indicate, they have only lost one of the last seventeen matches, all competitions included, so they are in great spirits. The odds for Rubin are low, and there is a good chance that Rubin will be happy with a draw here as they are very confident to win at home in the second leg. I therefore bet Molde +0.5 at 1.95 with Bet365.


----------

